# Externer Zugriff auf FTP (QNAP) über IPv6 mit Hilfe von MyFritz



## thomson1308 (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem bei mir auf Glasfaser umgestellt wurde bekomme ich nur noch ein IPv6 Netz.
Soweit so gut.

- Fernzugriff auf QNAP funktionirt mittlerweile

- Leider klappt der Zugriff auf FTP nicht.

Im internen Netz funktioniert der Zugriff über die IPv6 Adresse tadellos.

Extern ist wie folgt:
ich habe diese IPv6 Adresse im Portmapper mit Port 21 gemappt. (als Portmapper www.feste-ip.net benutzt)
Mit der daraus generierten URL komme ich zwar zur Eingabeaufforderung der Zugangsdaten, dann kommt aber dieser Fehler.












Auf dem QNAP sehe ich den Anmeldeversuch, sprich durchkommen tue ich.




Im internen Netz geht es über die URL=IPv6 Adresse.

Aus dem externen Netz geht es nicht. Kann es sein das da das Mapping eine Rolle spielt und das NAS nicht richtig damit umgehen kann?

LG und Danke
Thomas


----------

